# Catalan Wine and Cava Show



## ColinTomson (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello everybody, I am new in this forum and first of all I want to start something like tips that may be helpfull for everybody.
As I am interested in wine at professional and personal side I have searched a lot about wine and find out a event in Barcleona Spain especially for Wine.
It is Called 
Catalan Wine and Cava Show
Check it !
I know that it looks like advertising but I don`t !!! Just keen on everything about wine!
Hope to be helpfull and get more info and ideas from you!


----------



## ColinTomson (Sep 7, 2010)

Catalan Wine and Cava Show 2010
I have visited in it and stayed in an apartment near by Moll de Bosch i Alsina
Can say that I had usefull and plesent days!

Did you know that 
The world’s oldest bottle of wine dates back to A.D. 325 and was found near the town of Speyer, Germany, inside one of two Roman sarcophaguses. It is on display at the town's Historisches Museum der Pfalz.


----------



## ColinTomson (Sep 10, 2010)

There are wine making kits available you can purchase. You can buy a complete wine making kit that will take you step-by-step through the entire process, allowing you to familiarize yourself with the procedure so that later you can branch out and start experimenting with your own blends.


----------



## ColinTomson (Sep 20, 2010)

Just a helpfull inmformation!
Me and my partner became really suprised from the apartment that rented for the event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and decided to share with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
For anyone going on the Wine and Cava show don`t hesitate to rent ana apartment from http://www.rentholidayapartmentlondon.co.uk/destinations/spain/

Descent apartment for descent money!!!!!!!!!!!!
Near by the place of event, luxury and well served!!!!!


----------

